

Beyond Bitcoin: Decentralize Everything on the Internet - elie_CH
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2014/04/08/beyond-bitcoin-crypto-ownership-companies-hope-youre-ready-to-decentralize-everything-on-the-internet/

======
elie_CH
There's already a thread about Maidsafe, 2 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8080736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8080736)

Lots of pessimistic / optimistic statements, but at the end I'm not sure about
what I should think about this project.

Question on top of my mind: how about the speed of this network? How is the
data replicated? How many times? Etc.

